# Which is the BEST DNS for Dataone Baoadband



## Charley (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm using 61.1.96.xx & 61.1.96.xx, but since Dec 1,  broadband is very slow. I have UL 750 plan.

What are you guys using for DNS ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 4, 2012)

8.8.8.8


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 4, 2012)

Google DNS.


----------



## Charley (Dec 4, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> 8.8.8.8



But won't Google see the sites I'm browsing and get important info, like online bank info, passwords, credit card numbers, etc..



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Google DNS.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 4, 2012)

^^ they will get website name but not password. Password and bank detail are stored on your local machine in form of cookies while browsing, which can be easily deleted.
Some info from their dns page


> What information does Google log when I use the Google Public DNS service?
> 
> Google Public DNS complies with
> Google's main privacy policy, which
> ...


----------



## saurav_wow (Dec 17, 2012)

try this.. namebench - Open-source DNS Benchmark Utility - Google Project Hosting


----------

